#  Schulmedizin >   Krankschreiben nach Augen OP >

## michig

Hallo werde mir im November endlich die Augen lasern lassen. Tja und jetzt gehts ums Krankschreiben. Da ich ne Arbeit hab ich wo ich 8 Stunden lang nur am Computer arbeit und das darf man ja 2 Wochen nach der OP nicht laut den Unterlagen muss es da ja ne Möglichkeit geben. Ich hoffe irgendwer kann mir da weiter helfen.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Michig, ich kenne mich da nicht aus, aber ich würde dir dringend raten, die 2 Wochen einzuhalten, um den Erfolg der OP nicht zu gefährden. Die Ärzte haben schon ihre Gründe dafür.
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## feli

Um welches Lasern und aus welchem Grund werden die Augen denn gelasert?
Für ein refraktives Augenlasern, zb. für eine Lasik, gibt es keine Krankschreibung. Die ist dafür nicht vorgesehen. Dafür muß man seinen Urlaub einsetzen. In der Regel kann man aber am nächsten Tag nach einer Lasik wieder normal sehen. 
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## michig

Hallo Feli!
Also es handelt sich um die LASEK. Da dauert der Heilungsprozess ja etwas länger. Und man sieht die ersten 2 Wochen ja anscheinend auch nicht so gut. Weil wenn ich ne Augenentzündung hab kann ich mich ja auch nicht vor n Computer stellen. Und das ist ja irgendwie das selbe. Meine Augen werden gelasert weil sie sich in den letzten Jahre sehr rapide verschlechtert haben. LG

----------


## feli

Du solltest das mit der Krankschreibung vorher beim Doc erfragen.-  CLICK
Wenn Du hier mal nachliest, dann ist es auch in diesem Zentrum nicht vorgesehen eine Krankschreibung zu bekommen, weil die Krankschreibung in diesem Fall keine Kassenleistung ist und der Arbeitgeber zur Lohnfortzahlung nicht verpflichtet ist.
Soweit ich informiert bin hat es Krankschreibungen gegeben, aber nicht mit der Codierung des Laserns.
Der Grund für einen refraktiven Eingriff, ist bei allen Patienten eine schlechte Sehleistung oder Verschlechterung der Sehkraft.
Ein Auge mit einer Augenentzündung würde ich nicht lasern lassen, sondern erst nach Ausheilen der Entzündung. 
Das wird aber sicherlich auch kein verantwortungsvoller Augenarzt tun.
Herzlichst feli

----------


## michig

Danke für die Antwort.
Nein ich mein in dem Sinn ist es ja nach der Augen OP ja nix anderes als wie ne Augenentzündung. ich mein was dann auf der Krankschreibung oben steht ist mir ja egal. wollt ja nur von anderen wissen die den selben eingriff gehabt haben wie das bei denen so funktioniert hat.
lg

----------


## feli

Die Frage wird wirklich sein, wie Dein behandelnder Arzt das handhabt, denn offiziell darf er für den Eingriff nicht krankschreiben, weil das nicht unter das Lohnfortzahlungsgesetz fällt. Deshalb ist es auch individuell unumgänglich, daß Du den persönlich fragst, denn wie der das handhaben möchte, kann er in dem Fall nur selbst entscheiden, weil die Krankschreibung nicht vorgesehen ist für den Eingriff. 
Das zählt wie eine kosmetische Operation , zb. als würdest Du dir die Brust vergrößern lassen, dafür gibt es auch keine Krankschreibung.
Die meißten Patienten legen diese Eingriffe in ihren Urlaub, weil die ja von vorne herein planbar sind und weil man sich den Zeitpunkt dafür aussuchen kann.
Meine Freundin ist zb in Istanbul gelasert worden und konnte am nächsten Tag problemlos zurückfliegen ohne irgendwelche Beeiträchtigungen zu spüren. 
Daß man nicht in die Sauna soll, oder in ein öffentliches Bad usw. hat mit der Infektionsgefahr zu tun, nicht mit dem Zustand des Auges nach dem Lasern.
Das hat ein wenig damit zu tun, was man der Allgemeinheit ( in dem Fall den Arbeitgebern) an Kosten nach so einer Behandlung zumuten möchte.
Unsere Klinik lehnt das beschleifen einer gesunden Hornhaut bislang ab. Ich denke aber, daß es eine Frage der Zeit und des Verdienstes ist, bis diese Haltung die seit Jahrzehnten seitens der Klinik eingenommen wurde zu Gunsten der Einnahmen aufgegeben wird.
Das Problem ( Gegenargument ) ist, daß es keine Langzeitergebnisse gibt.- wie so eine Hornhaut dann aussieht, wenn der Patient einmal 80-90 Jahre alt ist. Das muß nicht heißen, daß das Probleme geben muß. Es ist eben nur so, daß man diese Ergebnisse noch nicht kennt, weil die Technik noch recht jung ist. Die Generation, die sich nach dieser Technik operieren ließ, ist noch nicht in dem Alter, daß man das absehen kann.
Nun lohnt sich so eine Operation auch nur in einem ganz geringen Zeitraum. Dh. bis zum 25. Lebensjahr wächst der Augapfel noch und daher lohnt sich ein Eingriff vor Vollendung des 25. Lebensjahr überhaupt nicht. Ab dem 40. Lebensjahr ist damit zu rechnen, daß der Patient eine Lesebrille benötigt, wegen der einsetzenden Altersweitsichtigkeit. Nachfolgend kommen dann für die Menschen, die alt genug werden eine Linsentrübung zu bekommen, ( und die bekommt jeder Mensch, wenn er nur alt genug wird.) das Einsetzen von Kunstlinsen bei der Kataraktoperation infrage, die die Sehkraft entweder im Nah.- oder im Fernvisus wieder verändern wird.
Der Zeitraum in dem man in den Genuß OHNE Brille kommt, der ist also absehbar und lohnt sich bei der Kosten-Nutzenrechnung nur, wenn man im Alter keine Spätfolgen befürchten muß. Es ist also damit zu rechnen, daß man nur vom 25--40 Lebensjahr auf eine Brille verzichten kann.
Das soll aber keine Wertung der refraktiven Chirurgie sein. Es ist halt nur so, daß man die Argumente wirklich beide gegeneinander abwägen muß und daß es nicht schadet, wenn man diese VOR dem Eingriff kennt. Das Beschleifen der Hornhaut hat nichts mit der Akkomodationsfähigkeit der Linse im Alter zu tun. Das sind 2 verschiedene Schuhe. Deshalb muß man wissen,daß man ab einem gewissen Alter trotz der Lasik/ Lasek wieder eine Brille( zumindestens zum Lesen ) benötigen wird.
Eine Hornhaut VOR dem vollendeten 25. Lebensjahr beschleifen lassen, wäre also Unfug und ab dem 40. Lebensjahr ist dann wieder damit zu rechnen, daß die " Pracht" ohne Brille zu Ende ist. Der Eingriff lohnt sich also tatsächlich nur für Menschen mit großen Fehlsichtigkeiten. Das Ergebnis ganz ohne Brille auszukommen, ist also zeitlich begrenzt.  
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## ShanonWood

> Hallo werde mir im November endlich die Augen lasern lassen. Tja und jetzt gehts ums Krankschreiben. Da ich ne Arbeit hab ich wo ich 8 Stunden lang nur am Computer arbeit und das darf man ja 2 Wochen nach der OP nicht laut den Unterlagen muss es da ja ne Möglichkeit geben. Ich hoffe irgendwer kann mir da weiter helfen.

 Welches Augenlaser-Verfahren war das? Die Heilungsverläufe der einzelnen Verfahren sind doch schon sehr unterschiedlich, wenn es oft auch alles unter "Augen lasern" zusammengefasst wird. 
Grüße,
Shannon

----------

